# How I Page Thru Guide Listing?



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

What I mean is, how do I get from today in the guide to two days in the future in the guide, in a speady fashion?


----------



## northrk (Feb 19, 2002)

Use the 30sec Skip ahead button for each day


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

northrk said:


> Use the 30sec Skip ahead button for each day


And I discovered the 8 second rewind button goes back a day. Thanks for putting my on track.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jangell2 said:


> And I discovered the 8 second rewind button goes back a day. Thanks for putting my on track.


I haven't read this, but it may help:

How To


----------



## JackieGaGa (Mar 24, 2008)

I just learned something new nice!


----------



## KDPearson (Dec 14, 2019)

When in the Guide, click the "A" button to bring up Guide Options. Change Date to equal the date you want and Time to equal the 2 hour period you want. I hope this helps.


----------

